# Crypto Swaps: Taxable event?



## Eject! (27 March 2021)

Some crypto trading platforms are offering direct crypto to crypto swaps without going through fiat.

Is this a taxable event in Australia?

Can’t find any clear guidance on the ATO website.


----------



## greggles (27 March 2021)

The ATO website appears to indicate that it is a taxable event. While the way they explain it is a little confusing, Example 1 seems to make it clear.









						Tax treatment of crypto-currencies in Australia - specifically bitcoin
					

Our current view of the income tax implications of common transactions involving cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin.




					www.ato.gov.au


----------

